
Search Lookaside Buffer: Efficient Caching for Index Data Structures [pdf] - ngaut
http://omega.uta.edu/~xxw4571/papers/slb.pdf
======
jinqueeny
This seems to be the implementation: [https://github.com/wuxb45/LMDB-
SLB](https://github.com/wuxb45/LMDB-SLB)

Looks like it is effective for small data sizes and pure read-oriented
workloads with heavy key distribution. Not sure whether this could work well
for writes and uniform random distribution.

